# Simplicity 7790



## turk

Hello all.I just bought a Simplicity 7790 that's got 193 hrs showing.I feel like
I need to go over her and do some maintenance before beginning to use it. I would
like to ask opinions and advice on were to start and what to do! I don't
have a clue about diesels or hydrostatic drives.I would really like to know how
to change the fluid in the hydro unit and the very best oil to use.Also the same
for the diesel engine.Anybody got ideas about what adjustments I might need
to make to the deck,transmission,tranny,suspension,etc.Any help would be
greatly appreciated.Thanks


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

96oz/3Qts OF SIMPLICITY PART # 1687064SM. MULTI-PURPOSE HYDRO OIL. FILL TO BOTTOM OF FILLER TUBE.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

HERE IS A LINK IF YOU ARE ABLE TO ACCESS IT. <http://bsintek.basco.com/MDEXResultsPages/default.aspx>
ENTER MODEL NUMBER IN SEARCH TOOL BAR. THERE SHOULD BE A REPAIR MANUAL. USE THAT TO GUIDE YOUR TUNE UP AND ANY REPAIRS. SORRY FOR CAPITAL LETTERS.


----------



## turk

*7790 maintance*

Thanks a bunch for the info and leads. I'm really happy to be part of this
group.So helpful. Being a newbie here,I'm sure I'll run into more 
questions about my recent purchase.So far I've got 3 different models
of garden tractors;vintage sears,power king,and now the 7790 Simplicity.Again'
thanks guys.


----------



## RDizzle

*7790 Simplicity Hydostatic Tractor Parts Manual*

I have a Parts Manual for a 7100 Series 7790 Simplicity if you want it, I traded mt little Tractor for a larger one, Sometimes I wish i still had that little 7790, it had a 4 Foot Rotory Tiller with it, it would really do the job Tilling up ground, the Only thing I ever had trouble with were the Fiberglass Disc THat Connect the Drive Shaft, it was not designed in-line, it was offset & caused those Disc to Break, I think I have a disc or two hanging in my Shop too if you want those, i dont need them


----------



## turk

Thanks RDizzle.I sure would like to have the parts manual and the disc if you still have them.How much do you need for them.Let me know amount and I'll get back with you on the payment and my address. These little 7790's are sweet running and great for a home owner's garden.


----------



## turk

RDizzle said:


> I have a Parts Manual for a 7100 Series 7790 Simplicity if you want it, I traded mt little Tractor for a larger one, Sometimes I wish i still had that little 7790, it had a 4 Foot Rotory Tiller with it, it would really do the job Tilling up ground, the Only thing I ever had trouble with were the Fiberglass Disc THat Connect the Drive Shaft, it was not designed in-line, it was offset & caused those Disc to Break, I think I have a disc or two hanging in my Shop too if you want those, i dont need them


 Hello RDizzle.Thanks you for the offer.Yes,I would really like to have
the parts manual and the disc.Let me know how much they are and I'll
set up payment and give you my address.Thanks


----------



## turk

Ya,I'd like to have that parts manual you have and the disc.
Send me a PM and let me know what I need to do.Thanks


----------



## rkaylor

Did you ever receive the parts manual? I am in the process of selling my 7790 and I have some data (parts and maintenance) that could be helpful. I tried to purchase a maintenance manual for the diesel, but was unable. Darn!


----------



## turk

*parts manual for Simplicity 7790*

:usa: Ya,I received the parts manual,but I could always use another
if available.If you have parts and maintenance info,I sure would be
grateful for it.Send me a pm on what you need for it and we can
set up a payment arrangement and addresses.Those little 
7790's are one small but powerful little diesels.Thanks for the offer.Ron


----------



## rkaylor

Give me a couple weeks and I will go through what I have collected, since 1985. It is a great little tractor and I do love it, but I just need something larger with a loader. The engine is something I failed to acquire a maintenance manual for. I do have some copies of an engine Illustrated Parts catalog though and will scan and give that to you for sure. Talk at you soon!


----------



## turk

:usa: Thanks for the offer and time. Anything you an provide will help me
to maintain and service this little jewel.Have a good day.


----------



## Jeanine74

*7790 Info*

I am also looking for information on 7790 Diesel, any information or manuals would be appreciated. Looking to buy one soon.


----------



## GTcollector

I don't think at 193 hours your anywhere near needing to change fluids, that said time is what your really looking at, best change it. Diesels as well as any of these engines do better when they are started and ran on a regular basis, nothing worse for any machine to sit for long periods of time without starting or running. BTW, if the exhaust bothers you, you can turn the muffler upward or add a stack


----------



## skunkhome

Maybe this will help.

http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/document/index?doc=TP_100_3005_00_XX_S_LO.pdf

http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/document/index?doc=TP_400_1087_00_SV_S_LO.pdf

Btw: you can get Universal Tractor Fluid from Napa or TSC that is direct replacement for the Simplicity fluid used in the BGB and Hydro.


----------

